# new to board



## florida (Jun 28, 2011)

Wanted to say hello.  New to site.  Thirty seven year old male who has been working out for about twenty years.  Looking forward to learning more.  Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*florida* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## florida (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## captainbrice (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cacrv (Jun 30, 2011)

hello


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome! I do love me some Florida! Very hot! (Great diving too!)


----------



## Freeway (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Erinda (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome.. from florida too


----------



## jwar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

wow... have you ever used some kind of gear?


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------

